# Allegheny National Forest Ride



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

*And Some more....*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous shots, looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Great Pics. I assume your new ride is the tri colored paint? I assume that because that is the only close up you took of the horses. I spent two years in PA at PSU and as soon as you showed the pic of the rock cut-out, it reminded me of the roads I traveled going to and from college.

I like your BBQ set up as well. Nothing like a great ride followed by outdoor cooking. Looks like you had a great time.

Thanks for posting the pics!!


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah the two on the picket together are mine. The black one is my barrel prospect he was just broke this winter and is not ready physically to start working on barrels so we just take him out to get him calm and confident until his knee caps close completely. Want to keep him sound for as long as possible. The tri color is my newest addition, he is a handful but was fun to ride wish I could have got some more pictures we saw a bald eagle and the river we crossed which is in the one photo taken from uptop the mountain and is down in the valley was awesome. By the time we got up to some of the area's to take pics the clouds rolled in and took away the nice sunny shots. The one photo of the mountain from the bottom is a photo of the spot we took the one pic from before we went up the mountain. I think that we kind of were on the left side of the mountain when we actually got up there... It was a heck of hike up the hill and horses took two breaks to get all the way up there. But it was awesome!

Trailer jack + car rims make the perfect outdoor grill


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

gorgeous pictures!!! Very pretty horses and the scenery is stunning!


----------

